# Pigtails! Too Cute!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I saw this avatar of a Friend of a Friend today . . . and stole it!  heehee

Hope she's not a member here!  lol

What a cute little girl(?) in pigtails, eh? And it looks like a little 'frock' too! lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She is cute and she reminds me of Mary Ann from Gilligans Island........no idea why!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Olie said:


> She is cute and she reminds me of Mary Ann from Gilligans Island........no idea why!


Is totally agree.......Mary Ann.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL She does remind me of MaryAnn. I had to look her up. Gosh, it's been a looooong time since I saw the show.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That looks like the Japanese (and sometimes Malaysian) style of grooming. They really love their dogs to look like dolls! Not many dogs can pull it off, she's a cutie!


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

That's just too cute. I like my dogs to look like dolls or plush toys, but they still act like dogs. Most of the time my dogs don't walk around all dolled up.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> That looks like the Japanese (and sometimes Malaysian) style of grooming. They really love their dogs to look like dolls! Not many dogs can pull it off, she's a cutie!


LOL, Fluffy.  She does look a little 'animé' . . . doesn't she. 

But then Mary Ann was a bit of a doll herself!  lol


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

That is very cute and oh yes over here at this side of the world people like to doll up their dogs. Here's one from my groomer friend's collection. Similar pigtail style :lol:

Before groom (Bad BAD owner!! )










After Groom


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Both those dogs are just too cute! Makes me want to grow out Gigi's ears.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Gotta love those little shih tuz's.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Olie said:


> She is cute and she reminds me of Mary Ann from Gilligans Island........no idea why!


OMG, you're so right.... too cute!


----------

